
It’s Time to Ditch the ICBM, America’s Thermonuclear Dinosaur - smacktoward
https://warisboring.com/op-ed-its-time-to-ditch-the-icbm-america-s-thermonuclear-dinosaur-b2ca199a5574#.lltqfgnv4
======
astrodust
The book _Command and Control_ by Eric Schlossler does paint a pretty grim
picture of the ICBM situation. It's probably a miracle none of these have
detonated by accident or by deliberate sabotage at this point.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_and_Control_(book)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_and_Control_\(book\))

